# My corks seem too big, is this normal?



## LJPelletier (Dec 1, 2011)

They really seem too big. Is it really going to shrink that much? I'm applying quite a bit of pressure with the hand corker, but it feels like I'm going to break the bottle if I push any harder.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2011)

Its normal unless you are using old corks that swelled up considerably. Probably fine though and this is why most of tell most of you that hand corkers suck! Get a floor corker!!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2011)

Thats what she said......


----------



## buddy (Dec 1, 2011)

Try wetting your corks before you insert them in the bottle. i find that this helps to reduce the effort required. I use #9 corks with my hand corker and I have never had any trouble with them going in.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 1, 2011)

here comes the cork soaker thread again


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Floor corkers cost $. This hand corker was included with a bunch of used equip.

I'm soaking some corks now. If it doesn't work I guess I'm going to need to drink faster.


----------



## jdrum (Dec 1, 2011)

try putting a dime in the neck if it dosen't fit they may be italyan bottles, thry have smaller necks, read that somewhere.

jim


----------



## cpfan (Dec 1, 2011)

LJPelletier said:


> I'm soaking some corks now. If it doesn't work I guess I'm going to need to drink faster.


SOAKING the corks is not a good idea (and yes I know it's recommended in many books, etc). Soaked corks exhibit two issues. They may come apart when removing from the bottle. The coating on the cork that helps them to be inserted may disappear.

Wetting them, say with some sanitizer, might help.

Steve


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Buy # 8 corks instead. They will work fine. The #8's I am using right now are a better grade than the #9's I was using an I have 0 leak problems.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 2, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Buy # 8 corks instead. They will work fine. The #8's I am using right now are a better grade than the #9's I was using an I have 0 leak problems.



my thoughts exactly. Simply get thinner corks. 

I have soaked my corks for years (OK, Now is the time for "cork soaker" link) and have not really had any problems with the corks breaking up in the bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2011)

Soaking the corks could also start back up baceria that may be present in a cork. This is a wood product (Most corks) and bacteria can live in there and never ever get sanitized. With wine being very acidic and also being an alc beverage the bacteria most liukley cant get started but warm water on the other hand can get it gong very easily. If using a hand corker like this a qucik soak in a warm K Meta solution is best but smaller corks may be the best responce. Yes it is true that #9 corks should be used for bottles that a dime will fit into.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Dec 2, 2011)

The last batch of corks I bought were too tight as well. I quick dip my corks in pot. sorb. to sanitize before corking. But they were so tight that I broke our electric cork screw on one of the first ones I tried to uncork. I'm going back to the synthetic corks. The others were the devil to put in and too tough to get out.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 2, 2011)

LJ if you are really serious about making wine, the floor corker is an investment not an expense. The portuguese ones are not that bad and work almost as well as the Italian. I would spend the money to make cork insertion an easy and enjoyable task.


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2011)

Even if it seems tight, as long as they go in with your hand corker, they will be fine. You can't insert it slowly, you have to use a quick, thrusting motion and don't stop until the corker stops you.

I did OK when I used the hand corker, but it is hard to be consistent, concerning the depth of each cork. As was already mentioned, when you can afford it, getting a floor corker should be a priority.

Oh, and don't ever try to insert a cork into a screw-top bottle; especially with a hand corker.


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 2, 2011)

grapeman said:


> LJ if you are really serious about making wine, the floor corker is an investment not an expense. The portuguese ones are not that bad and work almost as well as the Italian. I would spend the money to make cork insertion an easy and enjoyable task.



I'm sure you're right on that, I just have to have the $$ to invest first. I have seen a couple used ones online for under $50, and will probably upgrade in the new year.


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2011)

LJPelletier said:


> I'm sure you're right on that, I just have to have the $$ to invest first. I have seen a couple used ones online for under $50, and will probably upgrade in the new year.



$50 is a good price. That's what I paid for my Italian floor corker.

Most of us didn't acquire all our equipment overnight either. I am still collecting after several years at this and I still have items I want to buy when I can. I don't know anyone who hasn't done it this way. So hang in there, I feel a floor corker coming into your life.... 

Hey, Christmas is coming!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 2, 2011)

It took me a couple years before I broke down and bought myself a floor corker. It's really a nice tool for our hobby. Before that I may have been a screw capper but I still am not a cork soaker.


----------



## Flem (Dec 2, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> The last batch of corks I bought were too tight as well. I quick dip my corks in pot. sorb. to sanitize before corking. But they were so tight that I broke our electric cork screw on one of the first ones I tried to uncork. I'm going back to the synthetic corks. The others were the devil to put in and too tough to get out.



I'm sure you meant potassium metabisulfite and not potassium sorbate---right??


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 2, 2011)

Flem said:


> I'm sure you meant potassium metabisulfite and not potassium sorbate---right??



It's funny, I read through that and somehow my mind only took in potassium sulfite... I didn't even see sorbate


----------



## Giovannino (Dec 4, 2011)

LJ don't forget kijiji.ca for your area.

As for the hand corker - the position of the corker in relation to you IS important - an inch higher or lower CAN make a difference. 

I'm short (and left-handed) so the normal height of counter-tops can work against me and have had to be inventive and many things I do.

It took more work but the last time I hand-corked, I turned an old pop case around, placed one-inch ply on top and applied the pressure from above.

Hey I'm a lot closer to the ground than a lot of you giants.


----------



## Gr8zins (Dec 4, 2011)

I resisted buying a floor corker for quite a while then I finally caved in and spent the$$. Best investment I've made. Once you see how much one of these machines compresses the corks and how fast you can cork a full batch and hardly break a sweat you'll be hooked! Advantages are you can use the number 9's for long term storage...dry cork...and have full control on how far u want to plunge down the cork. I have seen table top models that are cheaper that look just as good. The mechanical advantage you get out of these is awesome!


----------

